# What is farther than petronus marlin ram powell?



## ashcreek (Oct 4, 2007)

What is farther than petronus marlin ram powell? How far and does anyone have good numbers for them?


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

where you leaving from? if from pensacola they are lined up in the order you mention above.....


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I can tell you from perdido pass; Petronius 73 SM, Marlin 86 SM, Ram Powell 96 SM


----------



## capcoe (Aug 12, 2009)

*Rigs in GOM*

I have a file that you can open in Google Earth that will show all of the rigs in the GOM. I tried to upload but did not work send me your e-mail and I'll send to you. ([email protected])

Wayne


----------



## SteveH (Oct 3, 2007)

Horn Mountain is just south of Ram Powell...about 8 or 9 miles


----------



## panhandlephinsphan (Aug 25, 2008)

Here is what I have been able to gather:

Petronius, 29 13.75 N, 87 46.86 W, about 70nm. Beer Can, 29 09.82 N 87 59.27 W about 77 nm, and Ram Powell 29 03.65N, 88 05.5 W about 85 nm

I am still trying to get out there to verify personally, but that's what I have been told. 

Pan


----------



## Water Spout II (Feb 26, 2009)

petronius is closest. 

Once you get over to the Ram, Beer can, or Marlin, you can see the others in the distance. They are all kinda right around each other minus Petronius.


----------



## ashcreek (Oct 4, 2007)

Thanks Chris I am gonna try and make it down to see you in Jan to pick up some jigging/chunking setups. 
Hopefully I will be all rigged up and ready for the feb Tuna run. We plan on trying to get in 5 or six trips before spring. 

Steve The furthest I have been is Ram Powell and in the 15 or so times I have been out there day or night time I don't recall seeing anything to the south are you sure it's only 8 or 9 miles to Horn Mtn?


----------



## Contender (Apr 4, 2012)

Google Earth has Horn Mtn @ 28 52 03.37 88 02 50.07 about 14 miles south of Ram Powell. I didn't look to see if that was SM or NM, I'm guessing SM.


----------



## Contender (Apr 4, 2012)

Went back and checked, mine is set up for NM I was using the kml file from capcoe, so at 14 nm it would be hard to see Horn Mountain from Ram Powell depending on how high off the water your bridge is and how much visibility and how tall Horn Mountain is.

Sunday afternoon I could the Emerald building from about 17 nm from Perdido Pass. Visibility was good and it is 30 stories tall. Not sure how tall Horn Mountain is.


----------



## capcoe (Aug 12, 2009)

*Sight Distance Calc*

You can calculate how far away you should be able to see an object. First calculate the distance to Horizon (1.17 X sqrt (eye height)) plus objects distance to horizon (1.17 x sqrt(object height), say your eyes or 9 ft off water and the rig is 100 ft tall, (3.5 +11.7) you should be able to see the top of the rig at around 15 NM. Obviously it all depends on visiblity and in my case the ability to see. Just a little triva to pass the time, I really need to go fishing, been on dry land way too long.:thumbup:


----------



## ashcreek (Oct 4, 2007)

I know at night when it's calm and clear you can see the light from the rigs well over 10 -12 miles if it's only another 15 miles I will be seeing them this summer.....

Thanks again contender as always your info makes sense

And thanks Cap gotta love the trivia


----------

